# gas mileage



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i get 24 mpg on my '96 200sx SE A/T, does that sound right? bone stock except oil cap


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

EvilPotato said:


> i get 24 mpg on my '96 200sx SE A/T, does that sound right? bone stock except oil cap


How big is the 98 200sx gas tank? I need to know this so I can calculate my gas mileage.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

13.5, I do believe..


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

SupraMK3 said:


> How big is the 98 200sx gas tank? I need to know this so I can calculate my gas mileage.


Supra, hold on.. the gas mileage have nothing to do with the gas tank, what you do is to write down the milage at the fill up(dont put more gas when the pump autamatically stops filling), i.e 100,000 miles. then drive the car for until it needs gas, fill it up until the pump clicks and note the gallons you pumped into i.e 10.5 galons and the mileage i.e 100350, substract 100,350-100,000=350 miles, so you have gone 350 miles with 10.5 galons. divide 350/10.5=33.33. voila 33.33 is the mpg.am I clear?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

EvilPotato said:


> i get 24 mpg on my '96 200sx SE A/T, does that sound right? bone stock except oil cap


you should be gettin more like 32-36 mph. You might want to change your fuel filter and do a tune up. Also, do you have extensive modding or run the bottle or anything. You also might want to do some preventative maintence like clean the iacv valve, and the TB


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

When The low fuel indicator light turns on you have about 2 gallons left in your tank


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you should be gettin more like 32-36 mpg. You might want to change your fuel filter and do a tune up.


I highly doubt I'm getting anywhere near 30mpg and I don't have the heavy foot mod  . The good news is I know I'm getting more than 14mpg compared to my Supra. hahaha

Thanks for the tips, I'll make a note the next time I pump gas so I know what's my gas mileage. I just bought the car so no idea of maintenance record other than Jiffy Lube did an oil change prior to me taking over. I'll check the plugs when I have time. I'll throw some Denso Iridium in there.


----------



## kayancas (Oct 7, 2005)

13.5 is this real, I will take good advice of this. Try this www.pinbuddy.com


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i get about 25 on my ga16de mt 200sx. Is this ok? O ya, i really dog the shit out of this 160k engine that just got a new cluch.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

I get 31-33mpg highway city mixed. and 40mpg highway only. I got a 98' 200SX SE with GA16 and manual trans.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bbc84 said:


> I get 31-33mpg highway city mixed. and 40mpg highway only. I got a 98' 200SX SE with GA16 and manual trans.


Damn, that's good mpg. How many miles do you currently have on your engine? I have 77K miles and I get no where near 30mpg. I have the exact same car as you and 5spd too.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

All I have to say is, i have a 96 200sx se A/T, and when I fill up ( letting it click by itself, and NOT over-pumping ), I get around 350 to sometimes pushing 400 gallons on a full tank if i run it bone dry ( NOT RECOMMENDED ), if I drive normal the whole time....and I dont mean granny accelaration but just normal...no gunning it or anything.

If I take off around a corner here and there or punch it to merge on the freeway, i get at minimal 270ish.....

Change, your fuel filter, change your oil/filter ( i use 5/30 ), plugs, wires, check timing, check ur tranny fluid, flush ur coolant system, check ur tire pressure ( it does affect it on a minimal scale, but does affect it ) and possibly your distributor cap/rotor, and even if your battery is still in good condition. Also check your alignment and tire balance.

Other then that....CEL ?? If not, do the above, and you'll be fine.

P.S. I have around 145,000 miles on the car to.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

SupraMK3 said:


> Damn, that's good mpg. How many miles do you currently have on your engine? I have 77K miles and I get no where near 30mpg. I have the exact same car as you and 5spd too.



I have 58k-59k miles on it. I shift at 3k rpm and under. And when on the highway i drive 70-80mph on cruise control.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i found out that there's noting wrong with my car, just the way i drive. i was "gentle" on the gas pedal this week and i got 290 miles on 10 gal.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

EvilPotato said:


> i found out that there's noting wrong with my car, just the way i drive. i was "gentle" on the gas pedal this week and i got 290 miles on 10 gal.


Hahaha That's a chronic condition and there is no cure for it. There is treatment for that with age and tickets. :cheers:


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

lot of us suffer from heavy feet in the ga16 sentras don't fret. if i baby mine (3k and under) going from full to 1/4 tank i can get roughly 300 miles out of it. now if i drive like i normally do i get about 240-250 out of it (running the motor up to about 3-3.5 city and 4-5 highway, and the occasional up to 6500 when feeling bored) ...btw i have 112K miles on my '97 sentra gxe


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm pretty sure we have a 12 gallon tank, not 13.5, since I've never been able to pump more than 11.5 after sitting on empty for 30-50 miles. As far as mileage goes, do as thestunts200sx said. Any one of those wouldn't affect it that much, but several together would cause problems.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

You will never be able to fill it to the exact 13.5, I have run my car down to almost dead, and it only took 12.9. Theres always the dummy spare space in it, so that when your car hits E its not just going to sputter out and die. Generally the extra space is about 2.0 gallons


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

haha I calculated around 20MpG on mine.. 95 SE-R. I have a very heavy foot sadly, Im trying to do better. I also havent done a REAL calculation on it, just rough estimates, Im doing a real one on this tank and trying to drive better.

My friend has a 96 SE Manual.. if he tries he can get around 500 Miles per tank. All hes done is advanced the timing so he uses 93+ octain in his car, and a warm air intake.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Char said:


> haha I calculated around 20MpG on mine.. 95 SE-R. I have a very heavy foot sadly, Im trying to do better. I also havent done a REAL calculation on it, just rough estimates, Im doing a real one on this tank and trying to drive better.
> 
> My friend has a 96 SE Manual.. if he tries he can get around 500 Miles per tank. All hes done is advanced the timing so he uses 93+ octain in his car, and a warm air intake.


500 miles? Is your friend sure he is calculating it correctly?


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

wildmane said:


> 500 miles? Is your friend sure he is calculating it correctly?


"If he Really tries." He gets an average of 400MpT. He was just trying to see the most he could get once.. drove down to my house in MD then back to PA the next day on the same tank. Thats about 400 miles not counting the bit of driving around here we did here.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow, that's really good..


Most I've ever gotten out of my car was about 36mpg, 10.05 something gallons and went 366 miles.. 500 miles on a tank though is insane..


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I finally got my result. 24.5 mpg frwy & local driving. Ouch! My driving style is shifting mostly in the 3000-3800 rpm range. Except when entering frwy I'll shift at 4200 rpm. My friends own a Honda Civic and he said that's how I should drive a 1.6L motor or else I will not go anywhere. Is this true? This is my first experience with a small displacement motor so I don't know what's the proper shifting point to get the best gas mileage. I'm used to my truck like engine on the Supra and shift @2200 rpm. On the 200sx SE, I can't feel anything at 2200 rpm.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

:wtf: i filled up day be4 yesterday. gauge was a lil under full line. went to work yesterday and today. in total i went about 230-240 miles(acdentally hit the trip reset about 30 miles into the tank). today i got gas and put 9.4 gallons into it, but i didnt fill it(im poor). the guage was a little below were it filled to last time. i dunno if im doing this right, but - 240(max) miles on 11(max) gallons = 240/11 = 21.1 MPG :jawdrop: :wtf: thats shitty i have done the following. 
alignment - 2months ago
air filter - 1.5months ago
new front tires- 2 months ago (be4 alignment)
fuel filter - 2 weeks ago
spark plugs - 2 weeks ago
regular interval oil changes with filter every 3000 miles (ive done 2 in the 2 months)
front brakes and rotors - 3 weeks ago
i dunno whats up any ideas?


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

bad math. get some good hard numbers before making calculations next time.

9.4 gal plus a little more is not 11 gal it might be 9.6 to 10 but not 11


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

zachmccool said:


> bad math. get some good hard numbers before making calculations next time.
> 
> 9.4 gal plus a little more is not 11 gal it might be 9.6 to 10 but not 11


ya... once it turns to spring again and i can start filling my tank(gas=$2.79/Gal in cali)


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

I did the trip to PA Sunday. After filled up my Tripomitor was exactly 333 a bit after my fuel warning light came on.. so lets say 11 Gallons being its a 13 gallon tank. Thats about 30MpG, maybe a little more being I drove a bit after the light came on to go to a ATM and then fill up.

lol That was on 87 octane, now that I advanced my timing to 13 degress and have 93 in it.. lets see what it can do. =3

Edit: 2/3rds of the milage was highway, 45-65MpH.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

makaveli said:


> ya... once it turns to spring again and i can start filling my tank(gas=$2.79/Gal in cali)



$2.79 in Cali is cheap because it was like $2.94 two weeks ago. I was so used to paying $50 a tank on premium gas for my turbo gas guzzler that I decided to spoil my 200sx SE with premium gas. $30 a tank on the SE and I get more miles than the turbo gas guzzler. I love my 200sx SE since it saves me so much money on gas.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

SupraMK3 said:


> $2.79 in Cali is cheap because it was like $2.94 two weeks ago. I was so used to paying $50 a tank on premium gas for my turbo gas guzzler that I decided to spoil my 200sx SE with premium gas. $30 a tank on the SE and I get more miles than the turbo gas guzzler. I love my 200sx SE since it saves me so much money on gas.


actually i found some for $2.65/gal on the way back from work :thumbup:


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Today 93 Octane went down to 2.64 in my area.. and I filled up yesterday at 2.79. *smacks head* In PA again after incressing the timing on my car, now at 13 degrees. Half a tank to get here where it took 3 quarters before I did. When I get home Im timing it to 15 degrees. Yeah you need 93 octane when you do, but dude.. thats 100 miles more a tank just at 13! Plus you get more HP and responcivness! Who cares if you pay $3 a tank for that kind of gas milage you save more in the end.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

if only 91 octane gas is available to me, can i still advance the timing? not that i know how... just wondering...


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

EvilPotato said:


> if only 91 octane gas is available to me, can i still advance the timing? not that i know how... just wondering...


 I heard in CA 91 was the max or something.. stupid Cali. Personally Im not sure.. I know when you get it as high as 17 degress you Need 92 (or was it 93?) or else it will detinate. I am only putting 93 in mine instead of 89 because I have cyl 1 missfires and I wanted to make sure nothing would go wrong. Thats also why I only did it to 13 for now to make sure it will all be okay. But then again .. I just noticed you had a SE, let me ask my friend, mines a SE-R, different engine.

He says "I put mine to 15 degress and I only use 92 or higher." So Im guessing it needs to be lower.. someone else know? heh Sorry thats the best I could do.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

$2.19 per gal for reg. gas here in Arkansas. Eny way what is the max you you can set your timing at using reg. gas?


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why are you guys advancing the timing? Is it really worth the little performance gain while risking denotating your motor if gas grade is 91 or lower? I personally would not do that. I believe in gaining performance with bolt on parts first before I start tweaking timing. For examples, headers, cold air intake, & air filter is one of the best mods since it allows your car free flow. Plus it will increase your gas mileage. Add some lighter wheels than the stock steel wheels and your SE will really move. If you've done all that and you still want more power then you have to go into the dark world which is turboing your SE.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

SupraMK3 said:


> Why are you guys advancing the timing? Is it really worth the little performance gain while risking denotating your motor if gas grade is 91 or lower? I personally would not do that. I believe in gaining performance with bolt on parts first before I start tweaking timing. For examples, headers, cold air intake, & air filter is one of the best mods since it allows your car free flow. Plus it will increase your gas mileage. Add some lighter wheels than the stock steel wheels and your SE will really move. If you've done all that and you still want more power then you have to go into the dark world which is turboing your SE.


 If you advance your timing without using higher grade gas.. your an idiot anyway and you deserve detination. But like I said.. I gained so much more MpG doing it.. Im still paying less within one tank of gas then I would leaving it stock.. just know what youre doing.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Just wanted to chime in, I also get 22-24 MPG. Sucks to cause I deliver and gas costs an arm and a leg. I need to get a Civic VX!


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> Just wanted to chime in, I also get 22-24 MPG. Sucks to cause I deliver and gas costs an arm and a leg. I need to get a Civic VX!


 What the hell, arent you running a GA16? Somethings wrong with that...


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

hi guys .. I'm in vancouver canada. and I get about 9-10km/litre in the city and 12-15km/litre on the hwy. translated to MPG its roughly the factory spec of 27city/33hwy. 

thats when i used to run on 87octane gas that had either Techron or Ethanol in it. now the regular gas with Ethanol is 90 octane. no more 87 or 89 i havent checked the mileage yet but i'm sure it'll be about the same

98 200SX SE automatic 200 000+ KMs 

no major mods either. 
Iridium spark plugs, NGK plug wires 
WAI, Axel Back exhaust. always change the oil with OEM(nippon/nissan) filter and Synthetic oil. 

extra weight mods. AD22VF brakes, 16inch ADR lightning rims. front/rear STB. 

BTW after i reached 200 000km. I did an oil change using ZMAX and Mobile1. the engine got quieter and ran smoother too. i'll probably start using ZMAX as a 1-2 times a year seems to do a real good job.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

bone stock 96 200SX with 233,000 miles, STILL getting 38-43 miles per gallon on average.


----------



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

i am from nz and not too sure on what the mpg is but i get around 12.5 km a litre and thats around town. open road thrashing the shit out of the car taking it to the rev limited all the time. i find this quite good for a ga15de EFI with pod the only mods.


----------

